# oops! my hedgehog is getting fat



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, so I've been feeding her treats everyday (beetles, crickets, meals worms, super worms (heads crushed)) and she looks noticeably bigger. So starting yesterday, I stopped giving her meal worms and I am just going to give her crickets and roaches. Any other tips to help her lose weight? Healthy treats?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Offering fresh veggies or veggie baby food can help fill their tummies up a bit and help them eat less kibble. Lily's lost weight since I started giving her a mix of baby food every day. If you find she won't try any plain veggies or veggie baby foods, you can try mixing them with a bit of meat baby food. Lily will try a lot more different veggie foods when they're mixed in with chicken or turkey baby food.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

What kind of cat food is your hedgehog eating? That should be her primary diet and should be the majority of what she eats. Does she have a wheel and use it? If not you'll need to find a way to get her moving, swimming has been done for obese hedgehogs in the past but monitor them closely of course. I would recommend severe cutbacks on treats except where deserved and earned and look for a lower fat content cat food that the hedgehog will take to. The most important thing is your hedgehog gets good healthy food and a good dose of exercise 

Remember our hedgehogs like any other pet depends on us to take care of them and we owe it to them to keep them in balance with their natural size.

Although some hedgehogs can naturally be bigger, can yours still form a ball? Are there signs of fat on the legs?


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Offering fresh veggies or veggie baby food can help fill their tummies up a bit and help them eat less kibble. Lily's lost weight since I started giving her a mix of baby food every day. If you find she won't try any plain veggies or veggie baby foods, you can try mixing them with a bit of meat baby food. Lily will try a lot more different veggie foods when they're mixed in with chicken or turkey baby food.


Sounds like a plan. I'll try blending veggies and mixing it with cat food and meat baby food.



TWCOGAR said:


> What kind of cat food is your hedgehog eating? That should be her primary diet and should be the majority of what she eats. Does she have a wheel and use it? If not you'll need to find a way to get her moving, swimming has been done for obese hedgehogs in the past but monitor them closely of course. I would recommend severe cutbacks on treats except where deserved and earned and look for a lower fat content cat food that the hedgehog will take to. The most important thing is your hedgehog gets good healthy food and a good dose of exercise
> 
> Remember our hedgehogs like any other pet depends on us to take care of them and we owe it to them to keep them in balance with their natural size.
> 
> Although some hedgehogs can naturally be bigger, can yours still form a ball? Are there signs of fat on the legs?


She has a good mix of 2 high quality cat food and one junk cat food which she loves. I think I'll cut back on that as well. She runs in her wheel, but not enough to make up for all the food I've been feeding here. I don't think she's obese enough to warrant swimming, especially since she hates water so much. I won't put her through that just yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck and let us know of your hedgehogs progress! Do you weigh her everyday?


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I weighed her a month ago, so I'll go ahead and weigh her today to see how much she's gained. I'm kinda afraid to do it though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I weigh mine each day to ensure they're doing okay it helps me identify my hedgehogs in good health. If they drop a lot I know something is up. This will help you with your hedgehog diet if nothing else .


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a note about insects: crickets and roaches are quite low in fat and hedgehogs actually need the protein and chitin the gross little things provide. I would cut back on mealies a bit and do what you said you're planning to do and double-check the kibble ingredients and make any necessary changes but I would continue to provide low-fat insects. 

Sumo has been filling up on watermelon and cucumber so he is eating less beef and chicken - a good thing cuz he's quite...fluffy. You can offer veggies and fruit but don't cut back too much on the protein sources - hedgies need it. 

Daily weighing or at least every few days will give you some idea on how successful your changes are.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

She likes watermelon! Of course, once she smelled the cat food she went back to that. But I'm glad I found something she likes that's not high protein. I'll try peeled cucumber next
She weighs 490 grams. A month ago, she weighed 435. Ouch. I had no idea that hedgies could gain so much weight so easily. I'll be more careful with the worms now. Lesson learned.



MissC said:


> Just a note about insects: crickets and roaches are quite low in fat and hedgehogs actually need the protein and chitin the gross little things provide. I would cut back on mealies a bit and do what you said you're planning to do and double-check the kibble ingredients and make any necessary changes but I would continue to provide low-fat insects.


.

Good to know. Thanks!


----------

